# The Ghost in My Beckett RWB Burner



## atriuum (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a Beckett RWB, Danfoss BFPH fuel pump 3 GPH, G8184R4009 primary, with a solenoid valve.  

Problem:  Ignition failure when the aquastat calls for burner to turn on; what happens is the pump turns on, and the motor turns on, but the electronic transformer does not spark AT ALL, so the photocell registers "zero flame" and trips the primary.  This happens intermittently, about 1/40 ignition requests from the aquastat.  The transformer will spark after several attempts pressing the reset button.  The filter has been changed, as have the nozzle, and strainer, and the electrodes replaced and adjusted to spec.

What can be wrong?  This electronic igniter is 2 months old, an HX-002.  Its springs are touching the electrode rods the way they're supposed to.  The electrode tips are spaced to spec, and it works all day, but then once in a while the transformer does not give a spark.  The problem persisted with a new primary installed.  Is it the transformer, should I be testing something else?  HELP!


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 14, 2010)

Post a schematic.  
You can wire several relays [$2 ea. from Hosfelt.com or similar places] so they latch when the defect shows up and narrow down the choices as to the defective component.


----------



## atriuum (Apr 15, 2010)

Hmmm.  I'm not sure what you mean precisely, but if you're referring to a wiring diagram of my particular set up I will attach it.  If you are referring to something else, let me know and I'll try to come up with it. 

View attachment G8184R primary wiring diagram.bmp


----------



## Wuzzat? (Apr 16, 2010)

atriuum said:


> Hmmm.  I'm not sure what you mean precisely, but if you're referring to a wiring diagram of my particular set up I will attach it.  If you are referring to something else, let me know and I'll try to come up with it.


Looking at the diagram, try redoing both connections going to the IGNITION block.  
You have a schematic for what's inside this block?

If this doesn't work, try inducing the symptom by warming the ignition transformer slightly, maybe with a hair dryer.
Also look online for a recall notice or technical service bulletin on this ignitor.


----------



## atriuum (Apr 18, 2010)

I had an electronic transformer installed and it was a bad transformer.  It would fail once or thrice every 50 cycles or so.  It was under warranty, so I returned it and got a new one.  Now the burner works like a charm.  The electronic igniters have to be installed with interrupted ignition primaries, or they are likely to fail; they should not remain on after the flame has been established.


----------

